# Harry Meade



## ester (12 October 2020)

Sounds nasty, and lucky on the brain front. 
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/harry-meade-fall-september-2020-727316


----------



## milliepops (12 October 2020)

yeah sounds like he was really lucky.  Hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## 9tails (12 October 2020)

That sounds terrible.  Whatever stirrups he was using, I'd like to avoid those.


----------



## ester (12 October 2020)

I think he uses traditional irons, he's a traditional sort of bloke and never seen him use anything else.


----------



## scats (12 October 2020)

Gosh that sounds horrid.  Hope he is ok.


----------



## ecb89 (12 October 2020)

ester said:



			I think he uses traditional irons, he's a traditional sort of bloke and never seen him use anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, looking at his Instagram pics he is mainly using traditional stirrups and in some pictures Sprenger looking ones.


----------



## ester (12 October 2020)

I don't know how to use insta so thanks for looking!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (12 October 2020)

Oh gosh, that's terrible. He comes across as such a lovely and interesting man on his commentary and I've always enjoyed watching him ride cross country. 

He has never had the luck he deserved but has overcome so much in the past. I wish a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## ihatework (12 October 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## Steerpike (12 October 2020)

Wow that's awful, but it shows what a genuine nice guy he must be to send a message apologising for the hold up on course when he was being put in the ambulance!


----------



## Goldenstar (12 October 2020)

He’s my favourite commentator for XC .
That sounds appalling .


----------



## Reacher (12 October 2020)

Crikey hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## IrishMilo (12 October 2020)

Sounds nasty. Another reminder why I don't ride in any stirrup other than one with an arm that opens easily. Being dragged is my worst nightmare.


----------



## dogatemysalad (12 October 2020)

That sounds nasty. I hope he recovers soon. 
I came off at speed once and got my foot stuck in the stirrup. Fortunately, my horse stopped really quickly and stood like a rock. It's incredibly difficult to free your foot when you're lying on the ground with no one around to help.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2020)

I was once told that you have to roll onto your tummy as that makes it easier to free your foot. I've never tried it though as thankfully the situation has never arisen.


----------



## ecb89 (12 October 2020)

I can’t upload the file, however on looking at his Instagram again, it looks like he was wearing sprengers at the event


----------



## teapot (12 October 2020)

ecb89 said:



			I can’t upload the file, however on looking at his Instagram again, it looks like he was wearing sprengers at the event
		
Click to expand...

On one of his horses yes, he had five there. Something else to consider - stirrup bars on saddles have changed dramatically over the years too.

Another Charles Owen hat doing its job!


----------



## shortstuff99 (12 October 2020)

He had a very lucky escape and from the sounds of it a very good hat! Wishing him a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Nicnac (12 October 2020)

Really hope his arm is ok after his awful fall in 2013.  Sounds a really nasty experience.


----------



## Lammy (18 October 2020)

Rosie has posted a detailed update on Harry’s website for anyone who wants to read it: http://www.harrymeade.com/latest-news/17102020141627-update-on-harry-/

Seems like it will be a long recovery for him, wishing him and Merrylegs the best.


----------



## TGM (18 October 2020)

..


----------



## TGM (18 October 2020)

Lammy said:



			Rosie has posted a detailed update on Harry’s website for anyone who wants to read it: http://www.harrymeade.com/latest-news/17102020141627-update-on-harry-/

Seems like it will be a long recovery for him, wishing him and Merrylegs the best.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - my daughter and I were wondering how he was getting on only yesterday.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 October 2020)

Thanks for the link to the update. Harry doesn't deserve all this bad luck, he is one of the nicest blokes in horses. All best vibes for a full recovery.

Hadn’t realised that the horse had needed an op after the fall, so am glad to hear that Merrylegs seems to be doing well.



9tails said:



			That sounds terrible.  Whatever stirrups he was using, I'd like to avoid those.
		
Click to expand...

The pic of Harry and Merrylegs apparently to start the XC shows him in what look like Sprengers. Harry doesn’t seem the type to have used a rip off copy. I have Sprengers...


----------



## Lammy (18 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			The pic of Harry and Merrylegs apparently to start the XC shows him in what look like Sprengers. Harry doesn’t seem the type to have used a rip off copy. I have Sprengers...
		
Click to expand...

I know, I use Sprengers too...now researching some affordable safety stirrups to replace them 😕


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 October 2020)

Poor Harry! Wishing him the best in his recovery. 

I know they're not always popular but I always use swan neck stirrups and I'm yet (touch wood) to have ever been caught in them.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Poor Harry! Wishing him the best in his recovery.

I know they're not always popular but I always use swan neck stirrups and I'm yet (touch wood) to have ever been caught in them.
		
Click to expand...

Bent irons?
I've used them for years, particularly when hunting.

However, in spring last year when taking B Fuzzy xc for the first time,  she over jumped, we landed intact but my right foot had shifted forwards on landing and was completely jammed.  
I thank the stars that B stopped when I asked her to and I had to lift my knee to lean over and yank my stirrup off my foot and it wasnt easy!
Never had it happen before,  yes it was plenty wide enough too (as still space when using grassmeres at home). They are now consigned to the pile of stuff to move on.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Bent irons?
I've used them for years, particularly when hunting.

However, in spring last year when taking B Fuzzy xc for the first time,  she over jumped, we landed intact but my right foot had shifted forwards on landing and was completely jammed. 
I thank the stars that B stopped when I asked her to and I had to lift my knee to lean over and yank my stirrup off my foot and it wasnt easy!
Never had it happen before,  yes it was plenty wide enough too (as still space when using grassmeres at home). They are now consigned to the pile of stuff to move on.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest if your foot jams really far forward in the stirrup they're all going to get stuck unless you have ones that detach at the top or the leather comes off.

The only ones that really stop it are the cages or the detachable ones but they have their issues too.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			To be honest if your foot jams really far forward in the stirrup they're all going to get stuck unless you have ones that detach at the top or the leather comes off.

The only ones that really stop it are the cages or the detachable ones but they have their issues too.
		
Click to expand...

It is the only time it's happened in my life, I'm not taking any chances going forward. 
I've got a fair bit of mileage over 5 decades on a goodly amount of animals and very rare has a foot gone home in a stirrup even in some extenuating circumstances. Something like this will never get a 2nd chance,  even if it was a fluke!


----------



## palo1 (18 October 2020)

Poor Harry and Merrywell T   It is a very sobering accident in relation to stirrups too.  I thought that Sprengers were the bees knees tbh.  I have been considering getting rid of my cages and finding a sleeker option but this is really making me think again.  What an awful set of injuries for the poor man.


----------



## DirectorFury (18 October 2020)

Iirc another poster on here had an issue with the Sprenger-style flexi stirrups where if they're pushed forward they flex into a position where your foot goes straight through and then when they return to normal you can't remove your foot without flexing them all the way forward again. I've described that really badly, I'll dig out my old pair and do a video of what I mean tonight!

Short of using cages or Barnes buckles, I think the latter are allowed BE but the former aren't, this is a risk with any pair of stirrups if things go wrong in exactly the 'right' way .


----------



## teapot (18 October 2020)

I'm actually more interested to know why the leather didn't come off.


----------



## Red-1 (18 October 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Short of using cages or Barnes buckles, I think the latter are allowed BE but the former aren't, this is a risk with any pair of stirrups if things go wrong in exactly the 'right' way .
		
Click to expand...

I bought barnes buckles, they promised they would never release unless you fell, they lied. Lost them a few times one DRESSAGE lesson, took them off after that! It is true I was twisting my leg as we grappled with some lateral work, but I was very much sat in the saddle, if they can't cope with a bit of toe out, they would be releasing left, right and centre on XC. I was very disappointed as they weren't cheap.

I think many saddles nowadays come with a smile shaped stirrup bar instead of a flat one. They won't release. 

I too have Sprengers. I did come off the back and they did release, but I would worry now. 

I also saw someone stuck in one where the whole side unplugged. Can't remember the make, they were black and red treads, on an angle. The side was like black rubber. But, if your foot gets wedged top to bottom (so tread to where the leather is attached) it still holds you even if the side isn't there.


----------



## Skib (18 October 2020)

This pic isnt really good enough to judge what he was using. 
I have used Sprengers for years, having previously had a foot catch. I have never had a foot caught in a Sprenger,even when falling from forward seat. I have sat down with a boot and a Sprenger stirrup and tried to get it caught. But couldnt.

However the width of the boot and the width of the Sprenger must give the correct clearance, about 1 cm, so I have different sizes of Sprenger for different boots. The winter ones are wider.


----------



## ester (18 October 2020)

Sadly I think there are ways a foot could get stuck in every option, or that they will break when you don't want them to. I have sprenger system 4s and wouldn't stop using them (they're in a cupboard though currently)


----------



## Velcrobum (18 October 2020)

For the people who like icky pics his wife posted a picture of him about to go into the ambulance and a picture of the wound on his page also progress reports.


----------



## {97702} (18 October 2020)

Quite frankly Harry is an exceptionally experienced 5* eventer - I’d warrant he knows what he is doing with his stirrups more than any casual observer on an Internet forum? And since it is his livelihood it makes it even more unlikely he would take any ‘risks’. Accidents happen, you learn from them and you ensure that they don’t happen again - I’m sure that will happen in this case, I’m also absolutely sure that Harry didn’t do anything to put himself at risk particularly given the horrific accident he had not so long ago.

Wishing him all the best for a full and quick recovery, the same happened to me when I was about 7 years old and it put me off riding for about 15 years - I think Harry is made of tougher stuff than that 😊


----------



## milliepops (18 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I also saw someone stuck in one where the whole side unplugged. Can't remember the make, they were black and red treads, on an angle. The side was like black rubber. But, if your foot gets wedged top to bottom (so tread to where the leather is attached) it still holds you even if the side isn't there.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly mountain horse? They had some system where the soles of the boots connected into those red and black treads, I think that was banned by BE.


----------



## Red-1 (19 October 2020)

milliepops said:



			Possibly mountain horse? They had some system where the soles of the boots connected into those red and black treads, I think that was banned by BE.
		
Click to expand...

I think it may have been. WE didn't have any special boots though, just used them as normal irons. Weird seeing a foot still trapped (mounting incident) when there was no side to the iron! Happily there were people on the yard and the horse was sensible.


----------



## Baywonder (19 October 2020)

teapot said:



			I'm actually more interested to know why the leather didn't come off.
		
Click to expand...

I really do hope Harry makes a full recovery from this awful accident.  But, like @teapot has already said, why didn't the stirrup leather come off?  Surely that should be looked into as well.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 October 2020)

I do hope he makes a quick recovery.  I met him when he was about 17 outside BHS headquarters:  He rushed up to me in front of Richard and asked if he could shake my hand.  (Because of my previous job with Countryside Alliance.)  I laughed and said he could hug me and give me a kiss: he was too embarrassed to deliver the kiss (damn!)  Before I could thank him he rushed back to Richard, slightly pink, lol!


----------



## Mule (19 October 2020)

Poor Harry, that sounds awful 
Head injuries are so frightening.


----------



## Mule (19 October 2020)

Velcrobum said:



			For the people who like icky pics his wife posted a picture of him about to go into the ambulance and a picture of the wound on his page also progress reports.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## Velcrobum (19 October 2020)

mule said:



			Do you have a link?
		
Click to expand...

Post#20 on this thread has the link.


----------

